# a brag for Catarina:))



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

wanda (kleinen hain) is to humble to brag so I'm gonna say CONGRATS to Masi's older sista, Catarina, (C litter Max/Helga)
for acheiving her Search and Rescue Certification today !!!

So now, if ya get lost in KY, Max and daughter will be on the job)

Masi says "you go sista!" )))


----------



## AngelJ (Aug 24, 2009)

That's great!


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

awesome


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks. I am very proud of her. I was hoping to get her certified before she has her pups









Now all she has to do is rest and get ready for her kids.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Way to go Catarina! And congrats on the pups - who's the daddy







Isn't it fun we can say that on a dog board and nobody gets offended.


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

That is funny LOL

The dad is Pam's black male Blek. isnt he like Ottos granddad?


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Yahoooo!!! That is wonderful news!!!


----------



## valkyriegsd (Apr 20, 2000)

Congrats! I'm just beginning to look into what it takes to do SAR, so I have some idea of the time/effort involved, so I'll also say 'WOW!'


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks. Yes it takes a lot of work but don't seem to be to bad when you have a dog that loves to work and use their nose.


----------

